# [SOLVED] BSOD caused by ntoskrnl.exe



## 147gamer (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,I just can't get rid of these blue screens and quite honestly they are driving me insane.I returned my other 500GB hard drive that I was having some problems with a few days ago so now im stuck on this single 150gb one.I was hoping that if I ran applications from the healthy 150gb hard drive my problems will go away.They didn't.I also bought new rams but they were set on 800MHz frequency but they are certified for 1066 so I manually overclocked them.My problems persisted.I changed my ram voltage manually too.No luck.So now I decided to leave it on all its stock settings.Still getting blue screens.Just recently I have discovered that almost all my bsod-s are caused by ntosknl.exe which would explain why blue screens have started when I installed windows 7(I had no blue screens on xp for more than 3 years).I have found this hotfix and installed it hoping to get rid of blue screens:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444/en-us
But no,they are still here.So now im pretty sure that im out of options.Blue screens mostly occur when im unraring some files,playing games or doing anything that eats up my pc resources.If you don't have any solutions im just going to go back to xp since everything worked fine then.I have used WhoCrashed to analyze my crash dumps and in every single one of them error is KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED and the module that is causing it is ntoskrnl.exe so now im pretty convinced this isn't hardware related.
Cheers and thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD caused by ntoskrnl.exe*

Hi - 

*ntoskrnl.exe* = the Windows NT Kernel & Executive. It a default listed when no other probable cause of a BSOD can be found.

The bugcheck on both BSODs were the same -

*0x1e (0xc0000005,,,)* = kernel threw an exception - 0xc0000005 = memory access violation

These 2 drivers are a problem - sptd.sys is known to cause BSODs in Windows 7 & Vista; the second is way too old for Windows 7 RTM -

```
[FONT=lucida console]sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632) - Daemon/ Alcohol[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]RTCore64.sys Wed May 25 02:39:12 [COLOR=red]2005[/COLOR] (42941D90) - Riva Tuner[/FONT]
```
Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120.

Remove Riva Tuner.

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- [url]http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm[/URL] 


Windbg Logs
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_147gamer_Windows7x64_10-17-2010_jcgriff2_.txt[/URL]
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_147gamer_Windows7x64_10-17-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip[/URL]

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.20738.amd64fre.win7_ldr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Oct 17 07:59:49.393 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:47.893[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDispatchException+1b9 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa80`05efb1d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`05fbd060[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Oct 16 19:57:04.558 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 3:23:07.059[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopAllocateIrpPrivate+c7 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02a96837 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000a00[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------

